
Will iOS 14 Lessen AR Friction? - kb1moves
https://arinsider.co/2020/05/11/will-ios-14-lessen-ar-friction-2/
======
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Will%20iOS%2014%20Lessen%20AR%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Will%20iOS%2014%20Lessen%20AR%20Friction%3F&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

